#  >  > General Forum >  >  > Main Forum >  >  > Social Media >  >  A Look At Instagram Growth

## Bhavya

Instagram was launched in 2010 as a photo-sharing social network. Now, the platform is evolved with much more features and functionalities and become one of the leading social networks for marketing and brand building. So, here is a look at Instagram's rapid growth.

----------

